# Can a bull frog and a tree frog live together?



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

^^^^^?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you having a giraffe?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Put your hand next to an bullfrog's mouth, then tell me whether you think it's a good idea.

There are hundreds of tree frogs available.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

As a food source??


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

well my friend has a bull frog and a tree frog together with no lights or anything just water and little trees and one land area in like a 5 gallon tank and they throw in about 5 crickets a day


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

:liar:


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

no im not he even said that they dont neeed lights or anything so is this ok ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Stop trolling dickhead.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

If this is even remotely true, then your friend is a pleb.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's not. This is his "thing" he does on the forum.


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

so tell me what should i tell him come on stop telling me to stop trolling im asking this for the frogs sake if ur not going to :censor: help then get off the post


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> so tell me what should i tell him come on stop telling me to stop trolling im asking this for the frogs sake if ur not going to :censor: help then get off the post


Already told you, the first reply. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's not. This is his "thing" he does on the forum.











I shouldnt even have to show you proof.
I am not lieing. I am asking a question. if you dont believe me and are just going to harass me the whole way for trying to save two frogs lives, :censor: off the thread.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've. Already. Told. You.

They can't live together.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Frankmiller123 said:


> so tell me what should i tell him come on stop telling me to stop trolling im asking this for the frogs sake if ur not going to :censor: help then get off the post


Well what do you think judging by our replies?! The answer is to seperate them before he ends up with one fat bullfrog and a missing tree frog!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

The problem is Frank you come on here asking odd/random/foolish/dumb/trollish questions and then when you are given suitable advice you fail to acknowledge it and generally piss everyone off....

I don't know if you are arrogant or just plain stupid. The questions you have asked are quite alarming at times.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I can' think of anyone dumb enough to keep either in a 5.5 gallon, let alone TOGETHER.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:hmmo you have a sister called Meg-rocks:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Frankmiller123 said:


> no im not he even said that they dont neeed lights or anything so is this ok ?


How bout we throw you in the viv and make everyone happy?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Judging by all his million other threads, he must be about 6 years old, definitely American, and stupid as hell. The only thread I recognise from a while ago is the one he made on the fish section saying what's the point in having fish, you can't play with them or anything....:whistling2: Animals aren't there to be played with, douchebag.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah hes american. just been looking at his threads. he asked someone about tapes to repel crickets, to which a reply was masking tape and aluminum tape, to which he replied 'can you get that in america' so based on that answer id hazard a guess at about 12/13 year old american


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jasont21 said:


> yeah hes american. just been looking at his threads. he asked someone about tapes to repel crickets, to which a reply was masking tape and aluminum tape, *to which he replied 'can you get that in america'* so based on that answer id hazard a guess at about 12/13 year old american


Hahahahaha brilliant.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

haha loving the tag for this thread.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> haha loving the tag for this thread.


:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's not judge all americans here. Just this one.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you think this is him?
YouTube - Telephone(With Me)


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you think this is him?
> YouTube - Telephone(With Me)


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What did you do to the billy goats gruff?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Do we not have a don't feed the trolls sign on here? lol

Ade


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Do we not have a don't feed the trolls sign on here? lol
> 
> Ade


what like this


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you think this is him?
> YouTube - Telephone(With Me)


:lol2::lol2: now him we need on rfuk :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

very strange video he has done like loads to weird!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

when did this tool start bothering the phib section?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Jezza84 said:


> very strange video he has done like loads to weird!


Its weird, but that gaga one made me :lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Frankmiller123 said:


> well my friend has a bull frog and a tree frog together with no lights or anything just water and little trees and one land area in like a 5 gallon tank and they throw in about 5 crickets a day


 
The very fact you had to ask means you must of had even the tiniest idea that this was destined to be bad news for the frogs, now go and get them sorted, and ask for a long wait too


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

All things considered, troll.

Ade


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Come on Frank, back to the Lizard section, stop trolling the nice Amphibian people.

Sorry bout that folks, i think he got lost :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Come on Frank, back to the Lizard section, stop trolling the nice Amphibian people.
> 
> Sorry bout that folks, i think he got lost :whistling2:


I was going to say! He's been with the fish folk too, expanding it seems.

Maybe we'll get something like....

"my mate has a kitten and a mouse living in a 6ft by 2ft enclosure is dat ok do u tink? N no baskin spot but it got UV and water bowl n it gets fed crickets n also biscuits n the mouse eats more crickets I tink but is it ok do u tink?"


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

frank dont get anything else you cant even handle a bearded dragon


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I was going to say! He's been with the fish folk too, expanding it seems.
> 
> Maybe we'll get something like....
> 
> "my mate has a kitten and a mouse living in a 6ft by 2ft enclosure is dat ok do u tink? N no baskin spot but it got UV and water bowl n it gets fed crickets n also biscuits n the mouse eats more crickets I tink but is it ok do u tink?"


:hmm: It would appear Frankie's broadening his horizons and attempting to troll the whole of RFUK :gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I was going to say! He's been with the fish folk too, expanding it seems.
> 
> Maybe we'll get something like....
> 
> "my mate has a kitten and a mouse living in a 6ft by 2ft enclosure is dat ok do u tink? N no baskin spot but it got UV and water bowl n it gets fed crickets n also biscuits n the mouse eats more crickets I tink but is it ok do u tink?"



your sooooo sad putting that in your sig just to confuse frankie boy...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

prehapse hes evolved into a super troll :lol2:


----------



## Meat pies Tortoises (May 10, 2010)

If you put a bull frog with a tree frog the bull frog would think it was lunch time and the tree frog would be gone..OMG...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

dont dig up the dead trolls......:thumb:


----------

